# Seksualiteit > Mannen >  Bultjes onder penis

## dutchman123

Hallo,

Ik ben al vanaf 2 jarige leeftijd besneden maar ik heb er al een tijdje last van er zitten bultjes onder me penis waar je zegt maar de lijn ziet van de besnijdenis. Weet iemand wat het is en wat je er tegen kan doen ? ik hoorde al iets van Talgkliertjes maar ik wil het toch zeker weten. En nog nooit sex gehad  :Cool: 

Met vriendelijke groet.

----------


## Agnes574

Als ze niet pijnlijk zijn en je er geen last van hebt lijkt het me dat je je totaal geen zorgen hoeft te maken...dan zullen het idd talgkliertjes zijn!  :Wink:

----------

